# Lathe setup



## Dries (Mar 12, 2013)

Yip, me again
Anyone with help regarding late setup, as I tend to get the chisels caught up in the workpiece. The end result ............ A big gash in the workpiece and hrs of work down the drain.
Thx


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It sounds to me like you are off on your tool presentation. In other words make sure you are rubbing the bevel as you are turning. Spindle gouge, skew, etc used on spindles and bowl gouge used on bowls. It is pretty hard otherwise to give advice without seeing what is happening but most of the time it is either using the improper tool or tool presentation.


----------



## Dries (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Bernie

Thank you. Seems like the only real way then is just more practice, practice and more practice. Can see I'm gonna pile up some firewood hey ? Heheheheheheh


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey if it is free wood who cares. I can't tell you how many pieces of wood I made into chips practicing. I can tell you a great book and DVD package is by Keith Rowley and is called Woodturning: A Foundation Course. If you are wanting to turn bowls Mike Mahoney has a DVD Bowl Basics. Bill Grumbine has a excellent DVD on bowls called Turned Bowls Made Easy. He shows you 4 different cuts, explains them and show you how to do them. Mike Mahoney is pretty good about that also. 

It could be as I said tool presentation. Some tools you should ride the bevel and above center, some below center and some right at center. Don't use spindle gouges or spindle roughing gouge on bowls. You can get a lot of catches and can be dangerous. I don't have a woodcraft or rockler close so I could take some lessons so had to rely on DVD's of which I have all of the above and still watch them now and then. Keith Rowleys was the first book and DVD I got on a recomendation of about 15turners. Anyway hope the above helps.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

A dull tool will also cause problems...


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

In addition to riding the bevel, make sure your tool is ALWAYS riding on the tool rest. Also, start with handle down and slowly raise it until the cutting begins.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Forgot to mention make sure your tools are sharp. A dull tool will give you catches also.


----------

